# Bild als Trennlinie? <hr>



## Fleck06 (5. April 2006)

Ich möchte gerne eine gepunktete Trennline erstellen. Wie mache ich das?

THX


----------



## Maik (5. April 2006)

CSS-Regel für eine Hintergrundgrafik:


```
div {
background: url([Grafik-URI]) repeat-x;
height: 1px;
}
```
Oder du verwendest direkt die CSS-Eigenschaft border-top-style:dotted bzw. border-bottom-style:dotted.


----------



## franz007 (5. April 2006)

Ich würde zum <hr /> Element greifen, es wird auch ohne CSS als Trennlinie dargestellt im Gegensatz zu Maiks Lösung


```
hr {
	height: 0px;
	border-style: none;
	border-top: dotted 1px #000000;
}
```


----------



## Maik (5. April 2006)

*offtopic*

Da war heute Morgen jemand noch nicht ganz ausgeschlafen bzw. geistig auf der Höhe ...  

Naja, ich habe mich auch zu sehr vom Topic 'blenden' lassen


----------



## Fleck06 (6. April 2006)

Ja gut, aber das  ja jetzt nicht in einer reinen HTML-Datei...

Was muss ich denn noch einfügen (an CSS-Infos), damit ?

Ich brauche diese Trennlinie halt für einen Blog. Ich habe eine .PHP-Datei, in der halt vorher eine <hr> als Trennlinie zwischen den Einträgen verwendet wurde...


----------



## Maik (6. April 2006)

Es spielt keine Rolle, ob es sich hierbei um eine HTML- oder PHP-Datei handelt.

Die von uns gezeigten Lösungswege funktionieren bei beidem gleich.

Wenn in dem Quelltext das hr-Element schon vorhanden ist, dann notiere franzspams Tipp in der (wohl existierenden) CSS-Datei, und du hast eine gepunktete Trennlinie zwischen den Blogs.


----------

